# Dog Trainers in Georgia



## kingoutdoors55 (Feb 5, 2016)

Hey guys I'm sure this question has been asked on here but I am picking up my puppy February 16th at 8 weeks old. She is a silver labrador retriever. Now my plan is to train her and make her into a good retriever of ducks/dove. Well I started thinking to myself never training a dog to do these tasks I am aware their are "training camps" you send your dog off to. Does anyone have any good suggestions or any good feedback of someone they used? I am in the Athens area to give an idea of location. Thanks


----------



## Scottyhardison (Feb 5, 2016)

This may not be the answer your looking for but since you haven't pulled the trigger on your "silver" lab I feel it's the best advice I can give you at this time. 
The amount you are going to spend on a "silver" lab in which I can almost guarantee does not come from proven lines by parentage or have parents with health certs complete, you can get yourself a great hunting partner with a proven pedigree and a 26 month or better health guarantee. 
That in the long run will save you a ton on training expenses. 
I'm not saying this to argue about "silver" Labs being real labs or not. Fact is they are wayyyyyyyy over priced and marketed for color and for the same price you can buy a Labrador with all the bells and whistles not just a different paint job.


----------



## buzzbaithead57 (Feb 5, 2016)

Have some great friends the are exclusive silver lab breeders. They are now their own breed and can be akc registered according to them. They have some stud dogs (with a good pedigree) that are gorgeous but they sure are expensive. 

But to the original question, I had a blast training my own dog, but I'm sure there is someone close to Athens that is good


----------



## Scottyhardison (Feb 6, 2016)

buzzbaithead57 said:


> Have some great friends the are exclusive silver lab breeders. They are now their own breed and can be akc registered according to them.
> 
> AKC, as well as UKC have not and will not accept the silver Labrador. The Labrador breed club sets the standard not AKC.
> 
> ...


----------



## bennyboy (Feb 6, 2016)

True, silver labs aren't recognized by the AKC or UKC and the ones that say they are registered are registered as a chocolate.  AKC only recognizing the black, yellow, and chocolate and folks register them under that.  Silver is a genetic defect and probably shouldn't be bred if you want to know the truth about it.

As far as the best trainer around......Joe Overby.....Candler Creek Kennels.....Martin, GA


----------



## kingoutdoors55 (Feb 6, 2016)

Okay I did not intend for this to be a topic to argue about. I have done my research. I am getting the dog from a friend of mine so it really is a steal of a price. I know they are good dogs out there that aren't silver but I have decided I like the silvers regardless of their registration. I'm not trying to come off in the wrong way but I was just curious if anyone has ever sent their dog off to any kennels here in Georgia and if they had good feedback. Thanks


----------



## buzzbaithead57 (Feb 8, 2016)

Well I'm just going off of what I was told like I said before. Im not big into all that stuff, I was just given false info apparently. 

Anyways, the ones they had in their kennels were gorgeous and 4 of them compete in field trials or hunt test or whatever you call them. He's got one that does pretty well. Excellent hunter. 

If it comes down to it and you cant find anyone good, you can always train it yourself. Just gotta have about 10 minutes in the morning and 10 at night and a good book/dvd.


----------



## Dean (Feb 10, 2016)

*Not in Athens area but..*

Give Shawn a call. Google: Waterfowl Widowmaker


----------



## HuntinDawg89 (Feb 11, 2016)

kingoutdoors55 said:


> Okay I did not intend for this to be a topic to argue about. I have done my research. I am getting the dog from a friend of mine so it really is a steal of a price. I know they are good dogs out there that aren't silver but I have decided I like the silvers regardless of their registration. I'm not trying to come off in the wrong way but I was just curious if anyone has ever sent their dog off to any kennels here in Georgia and if they had good feedback. Thanks



I wish you luck, but you most definitely have NOT done your research if you are buying a so called "silver lab."  The  Labrador Retriever Club which sets the breed standards does not accept them.  People are FALSELY registering them as Chocolate.  Most knowledgeable people believe they are mutts with bot Labrador and Weimaraner in their genes.  Their charlatan breeders also typically do not get any health clearances on them (hips, eyes, elbows, EIC, CNM).  They are in it for the obscene profit from "silver" being the latest fad and getting the health clearances would decrease their profit.


----------



## kingoutdoors55 (Feb 11, 2016)

My breeder does have every health clearance. I'm sorry people feel so strongly against them. I don't quite understand the whole concept and rule of thumb people have against them. They have every feature of a labrador retriever besides being black,yellow or chocolate. I'm not trying to start any arguements or hard feelings. I also read that the original lab was only black or yellow and when chocolate started to come about this same argument was to be made. Regardless she's a gorgeous pup with beautiful parents with a great pedigree. With that being said I think I am going to train her for up to 6 months and maybe send her off to someone this summer depending on her progress. I've heard very good things about Fowl Mouth Retrievers out of Milledgeville, anybody every used them and have any feedback?


----------



## JonesCoJason (Feb 12, 2016)

Kyle is a good guy.  I have met him a few times  and have a couple of good friends who used him for training.  I am sure you will be happy with him.


----------



## jasper181 (Feb 15, 2016)

Stephen Durrence at Taylor farm Kennels is great with labs, they are is Sylvania. Ive hunted ducks/quail) with quite a few dogs he has trained and they are top notch.


----------

